# (I don't know where) OIS Domestic suspect armed with a rifle.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Suspect Learns Why You Shouldnt Point an AR Rifle At Officers The suspect, (Basel Khaled Al Rifai 22), is charged with assault-family member and terroristic threat. HPD patrol officers responded to a report of a family disturbance with a weapon and were met by a witness. The witness stated her friend was being held inside the residence by the husband, later identified as Al Rifai, who was armed with a gun. The witness told officers she also had been threatened by Al Rifai. Officers knocked on the door of the residence and announced themselves. Al Rifai opened the door with a rifle in his hands and pointed it in the direction of officers. Bodycam shows, Officer Martinez discharged his duty weapon in the direction of Al Rifai. Al Rifai, who was not struck, dropped his weapon and surrendered. He was taken into custody without further incident and subsequently charged for his role in the incident. 

Good shoot, but the cop might want to hit the range a little more.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

It's Houston PD.

The officer might not want to turn his back while walking away from the door after knocking on it knowing there's a guy with a gun inside. Otherwise, good shooting.


----------

